# Fault Code - 01324 Haldex fault?



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi guys,

Really hope you can help.

Got a ticking sound coming from the car around the rear diff whilst the ignition is on and a traction control warning light that comes on when the car hits about 10mph.

The fault code that is coming up is - 01324 Four Wheel Drive Control Unit - No Communication.

Does anyone know what this means?

Is it a Haldex fault?

Can anyone tell me a bit more about the haldex?

Many thanks

Pete


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey guys, no one got any advice or able to help?


----------



## stillchillin (Oct 29, 2009)

If you do a search for ticking haldex or similar you may find some advice , there have been sound clips posted befor describing similar noise . My Haldex was faulty but made a whirring noise and threw up a different fault code . Now replaced and alls well . Good luck....


----------



## stillchillin (Oct 29, 2009)

Also well worth checking the connector for wiring on the Haldex ( bit of a squeeze to get too.)..and a wire from the Haldex goes over the diff to a bracket behind the back bumper and connects to the wiring loom . Theres an earth strap too thats worth checking .


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

If it's not wiring, chances are it needs a new haldex unit.

I had same problem if you can search it should come up


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks for your help guys, it appears to be an electrical fault so hopefully we find the fault soon


----------



## james 91 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi mate,

If the ECU can't communicate with the AWD module then there is something wrong with the Haldex control unit. This could be as simple as a loose connection or a dodgey earth, but it could also be that the control unit has failed. Check your connections first and any signs of water ingress.

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## HIRAM (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi , did you resolve this, as I have the same problem

Rob

Glasgow


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

His last post was nearly 2 years ago, I would not hold my breath for a response from him :wink:

Just start a new thread m8


----------



## emeye (Jan 18, 2010)

brian1978 said:


> His last post was nearly 2 years ago, I would not hold my breath for a response from him :wink:
> 
> Just start a new thread m8


It is frustrating when people ask for help but never come back to update how they got on!


----------



## HIRAM (Feb 15, 2010)

emeye said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > His last post was nearly 2 years ago, I would not hold my breath for a response from him :wink:
> ...


This and other Forums a littered with non-updated resolved answers to these "common Problems" . It was worth a shot thanks guys ..stay fault free ..Cheers

Rob


----------



## emeye (Jan 18, 2010)

HIRAM said:


> emeye said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


I'm going through some haldex pain, so keep an eye on my thread and if you get anywhere please update me!


----------



## HIRAM (Feb 15, 2010)

I'll keep you in the loop if anything should develop, other VAG marks have the same problem :?

Cheers

Rob


----------



## emeye (Jan 18, 2010)

My car went into my mate's garage today and they got the same 01324 error on mine. They checked everything, earth strap, connectors etc, but it seems the haldex controller is FUBAR. I need to find one ASAP.


----------



## HIRAM (Feb 15, 2010)

[smiley=knife.gif] 
Hope you get it sorted emeye, please keep us posted how you get on

Rob


----------



## emeye (Jan 18, 2010)

HIRAM said:


> [smiley=knife.gif]
> Hope you get it sorted emeye, please keep us posted how you get on
> 
> Rob


I'm keeping this thread updated:
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=432881


----------



## HIRAM (Feb 15, 2010)

Replacement Haldex resolved my FAULT CODE - 01324 too.

Rob


----------

